
Interactive EasyFlow - simonsquiff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_EasyFlow
======
Mister_Snuggles
What is the interest in this software?

The best I can think of is the license as that's the largest chunk of the
page. In this case, wouldn't it be nice to add a comment to draw attention to
that?

~~~
simonsquiff
I posted this due to the interestingly worded 'honest disclaimer'. The
software licence is pretty good too. Sorry for the confusion - the link was
originally to the disclaimer, but that and the post title were changed.

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
Thanks!

------
gamebit07
Is there any JS package that lets you do this and is available without
freemium pricing?

~~~
gumoro
Node-RED?

[http://nodered.org/](http://nodered.org/)

